# How To Catch A Crawfish!



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

It was neat to witness this. Thought I'd share.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice pics. Thanks


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Patience*

I have a family of those herons nesting on the property for years and they really are cool to watch - if you like to watch paint dry. They are so patient waiting for a crawdad to come back out of their hole - I've seen them stand there like a statue for almost an hour.

We always called them "night herons" but I'm sure there is a more proper name.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

workorfish said:


> I have a family of those herons nesting on the property for years and they really are cool to watch - if you like to watch paint dry. They are so patient waiting for a crawdad to come back out of their hole - I've seen them stand there like a statue for almost an hour.
> 
> We always called them "night herons" but I'm sure there is a more proper name.


I got very lucky I didn't have wait at all. The name of these birds is technically called the yellow crowned night heron. 
They are one of my favorites!


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Nice action pics. You got his every move! wow!


----------



## vett0111 (Apr 10, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing


----------

